# AMS Asset Management Good or bad?



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

I am meeting with someone today from AMS. I was hoping that someone could give me some insight on this company. Do they pay? How are there pricing? What kind of quality do they look for? etc?

Jimmy


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YourMaineHandyman said:


> I am meeting with someone today from AMS. I was hoping that someone could give me some insight on this company. Do they pay? How are there pricing? What kind of quality do they look for? etc?
> 
> Jimmy



It really depends on what you do for them and what type of work it is.

They works for a number of different banks and Fannie Mae, HUD, etc. The pay is directly proportionate to who they are getting the work from.

Not sure that helps but we do AMS on a case by case basis.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This company has a mixed bag out there...
We have a good relationship with them...they no longer have anything in Nevada or we would still be assisting them,,,every now and then we do something for them up the road but not much anymore.
If you complete services well they have a scoring system and with highenough scores they have bonuses (over 98%) and you can get paid through their early pay program at no cost.
In addition they also do direct deposite.
Just make sure you negotiate numbers that will work for you a year from now...ya I know...
We have never had any conflict resolution take more than 7 business days to correct...
We found their system fairly easy to work with also....overall our experience with AMSREO has been excellant....


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

That awesome. Thanks


----------



## Execleaning (Mar 3, 2013)

*Ams*

We have done HUD homes for them up until they lost the contract to PK Management.
We were always paid each month, around the 15th.
Could always get someone on the phone and their portal usually had no problems for uploading and access.
We really wish the still handled HUD in NC.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

I started out ok with AMS but then they started nit picking we NEVER got paid on time and it was always He say She Say We Dumped them like a Hot Lump of Coal!!! they UNDER PAY Bad in the Tri State area!! BE AWARE BE CAREFULL

Best Of Luck You will need it! 
DNMCEO


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

*think they merged*

Didn't they merge with Buzcek in Ny. I got a email that had them both on it. I may be wrong


----------

